# Wife is taking me to an asian massage parlor!



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

So the wife said she is taking me to an asian massage parlor, the funny thing is there is no asian girls there. I looked at the website and the ladies look gorgeous. I called the massage place and they said they have no problem with my wife being there. Has anybody been to one of these places? What can I expect? Is there full intercourse at these places or do they just massage you and give you a handy:scratchhead:? I think the wife wants some girl on girl action, would they do that? What would something like this cost?

Either way I think this would be great:smthumbup:. How do I approach the massage attendent to get what I want?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Flanders said:


> So the wife said she is taking me to an asian massage parlor, the funny thing is there is no asian girls there. I looked at the website and the ladies look gorgeous. I called the massage place and they said they have no problem with my wife being there. Has anybody been to one of these places? What can I expect? Is there full intercourse at these places or do they just massage you and give you a handy:scratchhead:? I think the wife wants some girl on girl action, would they do that? What would something like this cost?
> 
> Either way I think this would be great:smthumbup:. How do I approach the massage attendent to get what I want?



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEk too funny.

I'd be in same boat as you flanders!! However im guessing they are "professionals" and have many first time clients.... Im quite sure (since they get paid) you will know when the time is right... what you should/could do.

Fun wife... ahhhh..

get out of here.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

I looked at the attendents on the website and this chicks are nice looking. I think I would almost be afraid to ask for what I would like to do.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Flanders said:


> I looked at the attendents on the website and this chicks are nice looking. I think I would almost be afraid to ask for what I would like to do.


Fear NOT flanders..!!!! 

Last i checked (and remember)... you get one go round!

Worst case.. slap on the face and out the door! Although doubt that outcome


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Flanders said:


> I looked at the attendents on the website and this chicks are nice looking. I think I would almost be afraid to ask for what I would like to do.



ok you might know im a curious one... pm link!


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

What should I ask for? Everything? I will use condoms, so I was thinking, or hoping the attendent will be massaging the wife while I do junk to the attendent.

If the attendent has a piercing in her lower region what is protocal to do to the attendents piercing? rub it wiggle it? I have never messed around with a chick with a piercing down there.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Flanders said:


> What should I ask for? Everything?  I will use condoms, so I was thinking, or hoping the attendent will be massaging the wife while I do junk to the attendent.
> 
> If the attendent has a piercing in her lower region what is protocal to do to the attendents piercing? rub it wiggle it? I have never messed around with a chick with a piercing down there.


this is too funny .....STOP!!!

There are no rules protocal.. use your head, relax and have fun... hahaha. "wiggle it" hahaha... um you dont need to play with the bling!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Piercings are good, don't wiggle tho, well at least not too much
> as it can hurt, however with nipple piercings u can be a little more
> vigorous with
> 
> ...



Oh great....SHE's awoken now!!!!


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck to you. I think I would pass on going to a place. I can imagine a incall masssage would be good. I just dont think I would take my wife to a massage parlor. The squick factor is too high for me. 

But to each there own. I hope its all and more than you expect!


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Happyquest said:


> Good luck to you. I think I would pass on going to a place. I can imagine a incall masssage would be good. I just dont think I would take my wife to a massage parlor. The squick factor is too high for me.
> 
> But to each there own. I hope its all and more than you expect!


What does squick factor mean?


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Star said:


> Are you for real??!!!!
> 
> You don't know what that means?
> 
> ...


Serious, what does it mean?


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Star said:


> Flanders just go there and you'll find out!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think you know what you are talking about? If anyone else knows what star is talking about chime in. "squick factor"?


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

What BS? And if you can't even tell me what squick means why post it? I might not be as worldly in the sex stuff as some on here but I just wanted to know what it means? Is it slang or some street talk meaning for something else?


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay, I googled squick factor. It means to gross someone out. I don't think I will be grossed out. Having 2 hot chicks work me over will be great. But I might feel cheap afterwards. I always over anylise everything. I just don't want to look like an idiot or get taken for to much money.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

I just hope I last, If it blows after 2 minutes and I payed for 60 minutes that will suck.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

The city I am going to has about 8 massage places. The one I'm going to has the hottest chicks. Any suggestions to do to prolong the experience? These places have massage tables and they also have bubble baths and hot tubs. What to do to fullfill my hour, and what should the wife do to make it exciting? I'm under the impression that I will have to ask for certain sex stuff, I don't think they will offer, since it is a massage place and not a brothel.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Just remember if there is sexual services being preformed there. what they are doing is probably illegal. There is a slim chance you could end up in jail if there is sexual service happening there. IE happy endings.

The squick factor is the chance of transmitted STD if there is sexual contacts. So if you get a happy ending remember the person before you probably did too and his happy ending might not have been cleaned up very well. Thats what I mean by squick factor. I dont mean to be a kill joy but you need to think about it before hand because once Mr Woodie gets all hard your thinking brain will probably not function the way he should.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> Just remember if there is sexual services being preformed there. what they are doing is probably illegal. There is a slim chance you could end up in jail if there is sexual service happening there.


And you would definitely have the "squick" factor in jail as you meet your new cellmate, Bubba.

It reminds me of a funny cartoon I saw once. It was Michael Jackson in jail and there's this biker looking guy sitting on his bed across the cell and he is saying,

"Wanna have a sleepover?"


----------



## AlexNY (Dec 10, 2009)

Scannerguard said:


> ... It reminds me of a funny cartoon I saw once. It was Michael Jackson in jail and there's this biker looking guy sitting on his bed across the cell and he is saying,
> 
> "Wanna have a sleepover?"


Two guys sharing a cell happens in prison. Johns wind up in jail, not prison. Jail is more like 40 people to a cell, instead of 2.

Mr. Snow White will make a splendid "belle of the ball" for that party!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Happy Quest nailed it. Squick factor is the number of dudes who have done the same thing on the table and don't even get me started on the hot tub. Flanders, have you read up on these places? Not only are they dingy and desperate but mostly house trafficked women. It's really really sad. Perhaps you might change your mind?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> Happy Quest nailed it. Squick factor is the number of dudes who have done the same thing on the table and don't even get me started on the hot tub. Flanders, have you read up on these places? Not only are they dingy and desperate but mostly house trafficked women. It's really really sad. Perhaps you might change your mind?


TMI flanders! At the beginning this was funny.
Maybe you'll get better information from a different forum.

I think I need a rubber on my keypad to even post in this thread!!!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Happyquest said:


> Just remember if there is sexual services being preformed there. what they are doing is probably illegal. There is a slim chance you could end up in jail if there is sexual service happening there. IE happy endings.
> 
> The squick factor is the chance of transmitted STD if there is sexual contacts. So if you get a happy ending remember the person before you probably did too and his happy ending might not have been cleaned up very well. Thats what I mean by squick factor. I dont mean to be a kill joy but you need to think about it before hand because once Mr Woodie gets all hard your thinking brain will probably not function the way he should.


How am I going to get an std? You can not get anything from a handy joby. Or oral with a jimmy. And to avoid the squick factor I will be going there at shift change and get a fresh one.:smthumbup:


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Happy Quest nailed it. Squick factor is the number of dudes who have done the same thing on the table and don't even get me started on the hot tub. Flanders, have you read up on these places? Not only are they dingy and desperate but mostly house trafficked women. It's really really sad. Perhaps you might change your mind?


These are local girls working in these places, and they have kids and they don't want to get any std's from the customers. I have talked to one of them that works there and she was really nice, they are not forced into it, most are women that either lost their job or their husband is out of work and this job will easily pay the mortgage. There is no anal or vagina penetration. Just handys and oral with a jimmy. You can't get any safer than that. And a bonus is these chicks are hot.

The main reason for this thread is to let people know there is something to do that might help your relationship.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomorrow is the big day, I will be getting a rub down in approximatly 35 hours, I am getting excited.

Do you people want a review when I get back? By the way I phoned all the asian massage places and there is no asian girls working there:scratchhead:. Why call it an asian massage parlor?


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Flanders said:


> These are local girls working in these places, and they have kids and they don't want to get any std's from the customers. I have talked to one of them that works there and she was really nice, they are not forced into it, most are women that either lost their job or their husband is out of work and this job will easily pay the mortgage. There is no anal or vagina penetration. Just handys and oral with a jimmy. *You can't get any safer than that. * And a bonus is these chicks are hot.
> 
> The main reason for this thread is to let people know there is something to do that might help your relationship.


Yes you can get alot safer than that. You can be monogamous like marriage was entended. You have this all justfied in your head so have fun. 

Some how I dont think visiting a massage parlor would be a way to help your relationship. It was never recommended by any books or counseling I have ever been to. 

I would rather not know how things went when you get back. If your doing it for your marriage then the only one that needs to know how it went is your wife. :scratchhead:


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

ok flanders... lets have it!


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay, but I am a gentleman.

All I can say is the girl was so nice a beautiful and there was a happy ending. Best 1.5 hours of my life, and my marriage is better than ever. It was more sensual than anything. Just have to say my back doesn't hurt anymore and I am very happy. The spa was super clean and welcoming.


----------



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, I'm so happy for you that the best 1.5 hours of your life was spent with a prostitute and not with your wife. She must be beaming with excitement with that statement. Husband of the year points scored bigtime.:scratchhead: This will come back to haunt you. 

Hey, just for fun lets flip the table and lets just say your wife comes to you now and says "well now you had your fun, I want to hire this super stud to give me the best 1.5 hours of my life 
'cause you haven't been able to do it for me". "Thank you so much for letting another man pleasure me sexually. Why don't you go wait with your buddies and tell them what is happening to me over a beer and I'll call when I shower off!!" I just cant imagine all the high fives and atta boys you will get!!

I'm guessing when you mature a bit (and I'm not necessarily talking about age) you'll realize this was not your proudest moment. Sometimes just because someone tells you its OK to do something doesn't mean it is the right thing to do as a Human and as a husband.

I'll do a quick check of my wedding vows.......lets see....love....honor....cherish...foresaking all others......wait a minute......How could I have missed this one......foresaking all others except the prostitute who agrees to rub one out for me at the "Asian Messsage Parlor". Sorry, I guess I was wrong. Well tell the wife to have a good time then. I'll hoist a cold one in her honor.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Last I checked the bible says a wife is suppose to please their man and make him happy. She didn't complain afterwards. What is wrong with 2 hot chicks working over a hard working man that gives his wife and kids what ever they want? I do more than what a husband is expected and my wife just wants to please me as best as she can. I give my wife :smthumbup:

Some of these people on this sight could learn something from my wife on how to keep a marriage together. And rock it hard


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

ofmg RIGHT!!..WEN was the last time you checked the BIBLE????

hahah Realy? 

Good one..
Well not really.

The massage parlor thing...or anything that you pay for is SURELY not my thing. But you're entitiled to do whatever you want. Just say that! 

Dont bring the bible into it!!!


----------



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

After reading all of Flanders posts I'm starting to think he is not for real and is just trying to provoke the Board. Either that or..........? I noticed how you did not respond to my question. And not sure where the whole Bible reference thing came from I was stating what Marriage vows typically state. And, unless your Bible was written by Neandrathal's, I'm pretty sure it does not say that a wife is required to do whatever makes her man happy.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

So nobody on here is curious about hot sex in their marriage


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

kirkster5 said:


> After reading all of Flanders posts I'm starting to think he is not for real and is just trying to provoke the Board. Either that or..........? I noticed how you did not respond to my question. And not sure where the whole Bible reference thing came from I was stating what Marriage vows typically state. And, unless your Bible was written by Neandrathal's, I'm pretty sure it does not say that a wife is required to do whatever makes her man happy.


My wife goes to bible study I will ask her where it is in the bible, please standby for a few hours maybe 5 hours.

I am for real.


----------



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

No dude;
That was not hot sex "IN" your marriage that was a hand job by a prostitute. That would be sex outside your marriage. And the fact that you don't see a distinction is why I feel sorry for your family. So you still have not answered the question what if your wife wanted another man to please her sexually how you would feel about that? Come on. Lets hear it. If you would not mind than perhaps you guy's could work out an open marriage. But my guess is that you want your cake and dont want anybody to eat hers.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Kirk,
My personal favorite is in the earlier part of the thread he says he is going to go during "shift change to get a fresh one" like they are a commodity to be tossed aside rather than a human being, then boosts about what he plans on doing in this brothel like it's something to be proud of yet later says he doesn't kiss and tell because he is such a gentleman. John is more like it. Also, a true gentleman never has to say that he is a gentleman, it just shows. Food for thought.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

My sex life is great. To answer your question about my hot sexy wife. I signed up on a swingers message board and if she wants a guy she can have one. But she told me she doesn't want another guy. There is a chick on the swinger board that wants to join in with me and my wife. I put a picture of my wife on the message board in our profile and the swingers are lining up. I think they like her.


----------

